# Asus Eee-PC 1005HA-H (aufrüsten?)



## Flachzange (29. August 2009)

*Asus Eee-PC 1005HA-H (aufrüsten?)*

Ahoi werte Gemeinde!

Nächste Woche möchte ich mir den Asus 1005HA-H zulegen.

Win XP ist vorinstalliert, soweit ich weiß. Habe von der Universität jedoch auch die Möglichkeit Vista oder Win 7 zu installieren. Welches OS haltet ihr für am Sinnvollsten? (Und jetzt sag bitte niemand "Linux"!!) 

Außerdem möchte ich den Arbeitsspeicher nachrüsten um noch etwas Leistung aus dem Gerät rauszukitzeln. Das Netbook verfügt über eine Bank mit vorinstalliertem 1GB-Riegel. Wieviel RAM verträgt das Teil, welche Art von RAM muss ich verbauen und wie teuer ist sowas?

Und wo ich gerade schonmal hier bin:
Kann mir jemand einen UMTS-Tarif empfehlen? Es muss nicht unbedingt eine Flat sein, aber günstig wäre schon toll... 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und beste Grüße,
die Flachzange


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Asus Eee-PC 1005HA-H (aufrüsten?)*

Wenn, dann nim am besten Win7, Vista frisst viel zu viele Ressourcen...
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde bei XP bleiben.
Was anderes macht nicht viel Sinn auf einem Atom ....

Der Eee PC hat nur eine Rambank die maximal 2GB aufnehmen kann, also musst du den 1GB Riegel gegen einen 2GB Riegeln austauschen.

Die hier könntest du nehmen.

MfG D!


----------

